# Im losing hope



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Im starting to lose hope on Karma coming home... it doesnt help that I got an email yesterday from someone stating they saw a dead kitty on their road a couple days before..I still replied back and asked what road, they replied and I drove out there right away..unfortunately the kitty was seriously decomposed and had been ran over a couple times, so I couldnt tell if it was her or not. Still no more leads, not much else I can do at the moment. Im gonna give it some more time....my 3 year old has stopped asking about her, which is kind of sad.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

**huggle-pats**

I know how it feels to lose a kitty. Disco, one of my farels hasn't been seen since March. I think maybe a raccoon or fox or something got to her. She was pretty tame, and always came out to greet me for belly rubs, when I went out to the feeding station every morning.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think you've done all you can at this point. 

It must have been so hard for you to go look at the cat in the road. atback


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hugs and head bonks to you. I agree with Marie, it must have been so hard to go check on the kitty in the road. But, I think that it shows just how much you loved Karma.


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh lord, how very very sad!!! I can't imagine how hard it must have been to go and check on the cat that been run over. I'm so sorry things are going so horribly


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Same here...so sorry to hear


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I know its torture to not know. I am sorry you are going through this. Hang in there.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

I didnt want to see my kitty dead in the road, but it was something that I had to do incase it was her, to give me closure...I didnt get closure because the cat was unrecognizeable ..and yes very sad to look at. Im still waiting, and only put food outside during the day since something is eating it at night.. Ive had to put up flyers several times because of either rain or people taking them down.. maybe I cant put them there I dunno. Still waiting...havent had any phone calls lately. At the very least I hope that someone took her in and is at least taking care of her.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Which btw is making looking at CL posts very hard! I saw one today of someone trying to get rid of their bengal mix because they have been waiting for a bengal to be born at a breeders and they have other purebred cats and since the mix wasnt purebred he was the one to go...sad!


----------



## lgnutah (Aug 7, 2010)

Morquinn said:


> Which btw is making looking at CL posts very hard! I saw one today of someone trying to get rid of their bengal mix because they have been waiting for a bengal to be born at a breeders and they have other purebred cats and since the mix wasnt purebred he was the one to go...sad!


That person's behavior is offensive and disgusting to me.


----------



## tarah44 (Jul 18, 2011)

lgnutah said:


> That person's behavior is offensive and disgusting to me.


Me 2


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

was she one of your couldnt-come-inside kitties??

my moms friend has a few that she feeds, but she already has 2 (now 3 actually) so she cant bring anymore in. she lives in a VERY slow area too.

Mine dont go out, and we cant have anymore, but if i saw one out there i'd feed it 

(there was one it turned out that me and 2 of my neighbours were all feeding lol).

i really hope the kitty you had to go see wasnt yours... 

I get especially upset if i can tell someone hit something (even a squirrel) 'for fun'. (like, its right on the center line or right at the side, and clearly someone could have avoided). I hope that wasnt the case there.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

No she was an inside only kitty..and is believed that my daughter let her out through the garage door


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

I saw an ad in the "general" section of CL yesterday also of a "supposed" Male calico kitten that they wanted to trade for a car! No pictures or anything I just rolled my eyes


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

So sad. I hope she does find her way home.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

This must be very heartbreaking to you I am so sad and I can believe how sad you and your family must be.

I so do hope she does come back. 
Thinking of you and your family. My prayers will be with you.


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't give up. My friend's Himalayan inside only (old) kitty slipped out the door one day, and was gone for weeks! She was finally sighted, had been eating food put out for another cat, & was able to be trapped using food as bait in a hav a heart trap. Very very thin, but none the worse for wear otherwise. Similar story with my granddaughter's cat, but was sighted finally living under a house & sneaking out to eat another cat's food. Also trapped with food as bait.
I am sorry for all the anguish, and you were brave to go & look.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Morquinn said:


> I saw an ad in the "general" section of CL yesterday also of a "supposed" Male calico kitten that they wanted to trade for a car! No pictures or anything I just rolled my eyes


_Really_??!? Wow... i think maybe now ive seen everything!


----------



## Mofissa (Aug 9, 2011)

I am so, so very sorry you are going through this. I have a roommate that can't get it through their head to ALWAYS close the door, and while I always find my Kiowa within about 5 minutes (he's not much to wonder), just the split second of that fear is horrible. I can't imagine going through this, but you've really been an A+ mama about everything. I've also heard of cats popping up again a year later so keep hope!


----------

